# ID this wendtii?



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Here is a pic of my c. wendtii. When I bought it all the leaves were green and now they have almost all changed to brownish color. Anyone want to take a stab at which wendtii I have?


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

I think it's still a little too small to positively ID. At least you know it's not wendtii 'green' or 'bronze'.

It might by Cryptocoryne wendtii 'red'...but it might not be a wendtii at all. Cryptocoryne undulata and walkeri can look similar.

Carlos


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

And I thought it would be easy..... I am going to attempt to grow some of it emmersed. Do you think it would transfer well? It looks healthy to me.


----------

